# RCI Points - Problems w/ Trip Cancellation Insurance



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 28, 2010)

I had an RCI exchange (points) and I had purchased Trip cancellation insurance. Today, when I called RCI to cancel, I was told that I will get the points back but no exchange money ($179) will be credited. Exchange money is credited on RCI Weeks account only (with insurance) and not points side. 

I asked for the supervisor. After 6 minutes, supervisor (very rude) reads me the riot act - No refund (or credit) of exchange fees. I read her the terms and conditions of the insurance from my account: (a) you get your week back, (b) you get your exchange fee as a credit on the account good for 6 months. Supervisor said "you just mentioned the magic word: Week". I said, "But these T&C are posted in my points account." After much arguing, supervisor said, "I can either refund your points or credit the exchange fee (but not both)". I tool the exchange fee credit. Questions:

(1) I got supervisor's name and employee ID. How do I report her bad attitude to RCI?
(2) How do I get my points back?

This is what popped up when I clicked on the "Trip protection Plan" hyperlink from within my RCI points reservation:

PART A

RCI Weeks Vacation Protection ensures that your Trading Power and Exchange fee are fully restored, and made available for your next vacation, in the event that you have to change or cancel. Don't leave your vacation unprotected. 

PART B

Upon canceling your exchange vacation, you will receive a $69 USD credit on your RCI account for a future exchange. This credit is valid for 6 months after date of cancellation.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2010)

I remember reading about the Vacation Protection. I'm assuming it's the same thing  



> From RCI's website - http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_index?body=RCIW_KBResultExpanded&type=faq&id=2449
> 
> *For Week's Exchanges:*
> RCI is pleased to offer Vacation Protection which protects the Trading Power of your deposited week to ensure it's retained. Plus, if a vacation must be canceled, a credit, equal to the original exchange fee, will be posted to your RCI account. *This credit may be applied to vacations confirmed within six months of the date the original vacation was canceled.* The original exchange fee is not refunded under the plan.
> ...


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Aug 29, 2010)

The issue is that I paid $69 for the vacation protection plan and it was a weeks resort but booked using the RCI points. So, as pointed out above, the cancellation policy for the weeks should apply.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 29, 2010)

*plans changed 11/1/09*

RCI changed the points cancelation policy and the protection policy on 11/1/09.  If you purchased the plan prior to that date you should be entitled to the refund of the transaction fee per the terms of the old plan.


----------



## theo (Aug 30, 2010)

*Still ANOTHER RCI "enhancement"?*



tschwa2 said:


> RCI changed the points cancelation policy and the protection policy on 11/1/09.



It's a source of continual amazement to me just how many different "enhancements" RCI can contrive to "benefit" its' members. Next will likely be "free tacks" to place inside your shoes for "enhanced" comfort.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am glad now that I didn't purchase their insurance and absolutely never will.  Did you know there are other insurance products offered that will cover you for an entire year?  

RCI is really hurting timeshare owners.  I would write directly to Geoffrey Ballotti (what's his name?), or Carole Ablett in owner services.  I had both of their email addresses and will look them up.  Geoffrey was easy to find via a search.


----------



## timbuktu (Aug 14, 2011)

*Cancellation double talk ?*

I did not purchase their cancellation insurance and they will not refund the trading fee of $179 ( getting higher all the time) which I knew. 
  They will refund some points, in this case 14.   But they tell me they are refunding 20, get this,  because I have 6 points left in my account.   I say these 6 points have nothing to do with RCI and belong to me.  They disagree , they say, because I am cancelling the transaction they revert back to them as my deposit.    Do you agree ?


----------

